# 2 views 2 SL Mods w/instructions



## jcollazo (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a couple of views of a couple of modified slimlines. One is a Spanish Cedar with a Bocote CB and a Black Titanium Kit. The finish is 6 coats of varnish applied with a paper towel. 

The other is Curly Maple dyed purple, the CB is maple painted with gold leaf paint. This one was finished with plexiglass and Titanium Gold. The rounded top is a 10mm synthetic amethyst cabochon CA'd into a depression at the finial end.










Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome looking pens!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 7, 2006)

JOE well done. you have put a lot of time into these pens and they both look great G'ONYA mate.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 7, 2006)

Great looking pens Joe.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the curly maple. I could see my wife wanting one. So, I'm not showing her this picture because I don't have the time right now. [] Great job.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 7, 2006)

The curly maple is very nicely done and looks quite good without the clip.


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 7, 2006)

That curly maple is a chick pen! They look great, good finsh.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 7, 2006)

The purple is very nice - very creative work.


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />That curly maple is a chick pen! They look great, good finsh.


That's exactly who it's for[] This woman is a director for a camp that works with abused kids in the foster care system (Royal Family Kids Camp). My wife will be the camp nurse next week and wanted something to show her appreciation for the director's hard work.

Joe


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Jul 7, 2006)

yep very nice[]yes i think the ladies would like the purple but from a blokes point of view there both very nice.good job


----------



## Scott (Jul 7, 2006)

Joe,

These are both nice pens.  But that purple one is special!  I really like the shape you acheived on it!  I would really like to see or hear more about how you did the cabachon end of it.  Good job!

Scott.


----------



## emackrell (Jul 7, 2006)

Joe, very nice pens, and I agree with Scott -- can you tell us more about how you did the finial end of the purple one!  Looks like a great idea and one that I will probably want to plagiarize, er I mean adapt, one of these days.

cheers  Eileen


----------



## saftrep (Jul 7, 2006)

I like them. How big do you make your pictures so that you don't have to click on them to open in another explorer window?


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's how the cabochon was attached:




I should add that the depression was made on the drill press. The vise was aligned with the bit and the cap was put in the vise (wrapped in a piece of napkin) after it was finished but before the dowel was glued in.

If you need more expalnation, just yell!

Joe


----------



## challagan (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice, they look great! 

corey


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 8, 2006)

Nicely done, the pens look great and I like the cabachon idea.


----------



## emackrell (Jul 8, 2006)

Joe, thanks very much for posting the explanation, I'll have to give it a try!

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Scott (Jul 10, 2006)

Joe, thanks for the explanation on how you set the cab.  Do you have any recommended source for the cabs?

Scott.


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 10, 2006)

Although I've bought a number of them from ebay, Fire Mountain Gems has a very good selection and great quality:
http://www.firemountaingems.com/fctdgems.asp

Joe


----------

